# pentium e6500 overclocking ?



## chaotic_uk (Feb 28, 2010)

i would like some advice on how to overclock this cpu , this is my first intel build so any advice that would help me not blow the cpu is welcome 

cpu: pentium e6500

mobo: asus p5e3 pro

memory: kingston valueram pc3-1066 (1333mhz) 2x2gb

whats the best way to overclock it , it is not what i am used to as my last few systems were amd based lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

You use the BIOS to overclock if thats what you, as I have no experience with that CPU and board I can't offer any settings.  

However one thing I will say, DO NOT keep voltages on auto.  As long as your chip says cool enough  the max vcore is 1.45v, vtt is 1.3v and pll 1.55v.  I don't know the max safe for your board's voltages though or RAM.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it one of the old 65nm 6500s or one of the new Wolfdales?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 28, 2010)

cpu-z says it's the wolfdale 45nm


----------



## chaotic_uk (Mar 2, 2010)

bumping this for advice on this topic


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 2, 2010)

For a quick run, I disagree about the Auto thing, let the motherboard decide, then you can tweak it.  Just keep an eye on temps!

Keep the multiplier at maximum and raise the FSB till the system is unstable - I usually do 100Mhz at a time when I'm feeling careful 

Use Prime95 or Orthos (run Linpack) for stability testing.

Make sure your PCI bus is locked at around 100 Mhz, no more than 110 Mhz

When it's unstable, you can try raising the CPU voltage (a little at a time).  Test and test again.  If that doesn't help at some point, it's probably the memory.  So then lower the memory frequency.

Every chip has it's limits.  If you do have a 45nm E6500, you should go way over 3Ghz.  I hit 3.5ghz stable with an older 65nm E6600.


----------



## leemerlord (Mar 7, 2010)

i have a e6500 wolfdale 45nm cpu and have it at 3.6GHz OCed but on a coolermaster hyper TX3 cpu cooler. my mobo is a xfx 750i and have 2gb(2x1gb) of wintec ampX, kingston 2gb(2x1gb) OC'ed to 900mhz stable and an xfx radeon HD 5670 runs great stays nicely cool


----------



## niko084 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is really no reason not to leave the voltages at "auto" it wont automatically over volt the chip, it stays within specification.

That being said with that board, take your ram divider down to it's lowest point so it's as slow as you can get it, then you can honestly probably just throw your FSB to like 300-350 and have it just work. That in itself wouldn't be a bad overclock for a basic one.


----------

